

Anti-Hotel Service Rivalry Heats Up As Wimdu Threatens To "Kick Airbnb's Ass" - tokenadult
http://www.fastcompany.com/1769802/airbnb-wimdu-social-travel-industry-andreessen-horowitz

======
pedalpete
I can't believe just how much of a copy Wimdu is of the Airbnb's site.

They should be ashamed of themselves for such a blatant copy. The way to beat
a competitor isn't to copy them, this to me almost guarantees that Wimdu will
be an also-ran.

~~~
untog
9flats.com, wheretosleep.com... they're all the same thing, essentially.

------
tokenadult
The expected Google News search turned up the article submitted here, from a
source that appears to be liked by several HN participants, and also another
article

[http://ca.ibtimes.com/articles/186513/20110725/airbnb-
cheap-...](http://ca.ibtimes.com/articles/186513/20110725/airbnb-cheap-
travel.htm)

that appears to date from before the recent sensational Tech Crunch posts
about Airbnb.

